# New update won't refresh ?



## Angelo777 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hello this there a problem with the new date up with Amazon flex I can't seen to get a block at 10am if so how do you go by getting a block and refresh the app ?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm having issues with this latest update as well. Froze up the first night at the 10pm grab as soon as I touched "accept". Last night the "schedule open blocks" button didn't even show up at the 10pm grab!?
Contacted support...........yep, got the standard bullshit email to "log out and log back in".
This update SUCKS already and I haven't even done a block with it yet!
Going back to my previous version, this latest one is a THROW BACK!


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I'm having issues with this latest update as well. Froze up the first night at the 10pm grab as soon as I touched "accept". Last night the "schedule open blocks" button didn't even show up at the 10pm grab!?


I've had the exact same experience with the 10pm grabs the past couple nights. No blocks last night and freezing the first night.


----------



## Angelo777 (Apr 28, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I'm having issues with this latest update as well. Froze up the first night at the 10pm grab as soon as I touched "accept". Last night the "schedule open blocks" button didn't even show up at the 10pm grab!?
> Contacted support...........yep, got the standard bullshit email to "log out and log back in".
> This update SUCKS already and I haven't even done a block with it yet!
> Going back to my previous version, this latest one is a THROW BACK!


How do you go back to the old update ?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Angelo777 said:


> How do you go back to the old update ?


 You need a stable version of the app downloaded or saved. I have a copy of one and recent. Don't know if logistics guys use the same software as prime now but i'm a logistics guys so keep that in mind. Might not work for you.

Here it is in case you want to give it a try:
link removed. Any of the regulars who need it can contact me privately. Too many mooks out looking for it lately! 

The trick is to not let it update. The only way I know to do that is to log in to the app and quickly, as it is checking for new version you switch to airplane mode.

If anyone has a better way to stop the auto update I would love to hear it.


----------



## uberbomber (Jan 29, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> You need a stable version of the app downloaded or saved. I have a copy of one and recent. Don't know if logistics guys use the same software as prime now but i'm a logistics guys so keep that in mind. Might not work for you.
> 
> Here it is in case you want to give it a try:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0CWX9sLpiXEUTlNVDJfUTA2LUE/view?usp=sharing
> ...


On versions 3090, 3242 and 3459, you can let it finish updating. When it gives you the choice to Install/Cancel, just cancel. It will try to update again and give you the prompt. However, choosing cancel again will take you to the Home screen of the app. Only versions .... require you to go into airplane mode to cancel the updates.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Seemed like there were a very limited number of blocks available tonight, and all for 12:00 pm. Maybe I refreshed a second late?


----------



## Angelo777 (Apr 28, 2016)

uberbomber said:


> On versions 3090, 3242 and 3459, you can let it finish updating. When it gives you the choice to Install/Cancel, just cancel. It will try to update again and give you the prompt. However, choosing cancel again will take you to the Home screen of the app. Only versions 1540-2925 require you to go into airplane mode to cancel the updates.


Do you have a link to down load the last up date ?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> Seemed like there were a very limited number of blocks available tonight, and all for 12:00 pm. Maybe I refreshed a second late?


 Yep....saw the same thing last night. Seems they released ONLY 12:00 blocks. I think I saw it come up 3 times and tried to grab each time with no success.
Up real early today trying to catch a block on the fly. Haven't been able to get a block since the update on Friday night??


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Angelo777 said:


> Do you have a link to down load the last up date ?


 I don't think you'll find a download for the latest update? What you have to do is get the update, then figure out how to make a copy of that version and save it somewhere.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

uberbomber said:


> On versions 3090, 3242 and 3459, you can let it finish updating. When it gives you the choice to Install/Cancel, just cancel. It will try to update again and give you the prompt. However, choosing cancel again will take you to the Home screen of the app. Only versions 1540-2925 require you to go into airplane mode to cancel the updates.


 Thanks for that info. I knew I had read about another method but couldn't remember.


----------



## Angelo777 (Apr 28, 2016)

uberbomber said:


> On versions 3090, 3242 and 3459, you can let it finish updating. When it gives you the choice to Install/Cancel, just cancel. It will try to update again and give you the prompt. However, choosing cancel again will take you to the Home screen of the app. Only versions .... require you to go into airplane mode to cancel the updates.


Thanks you I remember I had the old update on my other phone and I try what you said and it work I appreciate your help thank you


----------

